# Please help... what kind of gun is this?



## smittyb (Jan 30, 2007)

My grandpa just gave me a rifle. Can anyone tell me what it is based on the following information?

it is a 30-06

Has a wood stock that goes all the way down, nearly to the end of the barrel. Almost like a mosin negant.

Very short stock, with metal butt plate.

On off switch on left side of bolt. WHen in neutral position, the bolt slides out the back.

3 rings for a sling.

It has various markings and letters imprinted on the stock, but looks as if it is in perfect condition.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys! :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

on the barrel there might be a stamping on it that should give you some more info on the gun. Also a pic of the gun would help


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1st guess based on limited info is an '03 Springfield


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd second the 1903. If the rear sight is ahead of the action, it's a 1903. If it's on the action itself, it's an '03A3. If it's a 1903 made by Springfield and has a serial number below 800,000 (or a Rock Island Arsenal below 285,507), don't fire it. There are safety problems with them.

Check out: http://www.surplusrifle.com/1903/index.asp

http://www.surplusrifle.com/03a3/index.asp

and... just in case it's a P-17 Enfield:

http://www.surplusrifle.com/m1917/index.asp

Those should clear it up.

I'd love to have any one of those in my collection.... some day I guess.


----------



## smittyb (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey thanks man. I looked at the site, its the 1903 springfield.

Does anyone know the value on one of these?

thanks again


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

not much at one time they were being sold for about $15


----------



## smittyb (Jan 30, 2007)

Actually i just took it to a local gun shop. It is a non-issued 03A3 made in 1943. It was never fired and the guy at the shop was going to give me 1,100 $ on the spot. I wasn't expecting that much...


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like a sweet piece to have!

It's not like they're being made any more. Take real good care of it, and wait until it's worth a mint someday.

I wanted to buy one myself, but the low end is like $500, and that's with a crappy bore! I can't quite justify it.


----------

